# F250/350 Pin Weight



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Ok , Need help from the 5th wheel folks in the know. Looking at small 5th wheels (It's only Sherry and I and Tessa our Dog)

What is the general difference in pin weight between a F250 Extended cab V10 and a 6.0L V8 F350 extended cab? 
I'm looking and can't find a definitive answer. All 250/350 towing comparisons appear about equal (minus payload 350 is higher)
I'm assuming stiffer springs) So if that's true (which I'm not saying it is , I just cant find definitive data) 
*what are the over arching benefits of towing a small 5th wheel with a gasser F350 over my 250 V10?*.

Here's the reason I'm asking, 
*
The following 5th wheels make claims of being 1/2 ton towable? *

Flagstaff 8524rls Dry weight 5823 ,GVWR 7773, Hitch weight 1056, axle weight 4767 SPECS
Rockwood 8224s Dry weight 5872 ,GVWR 8020, Hitch weight 1020, axle weight 4852 SPECS

we're interested (at least lets say our curiosity is peaked) *However are they truly 1/2 Towable and if so would they not be less of a problem 
towing with a f250 V10 ?*, 
I cannot afford an upgrade to an f350 (nor do I want to I love my V10) and especially because I cant seem to 
determine the true differences between a F250 and F350 with regards to Tow capabilities Even if I wanted to 
upgrade.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Dave,

For a fifth wheel, the difference is primarily about the payload (i.e., cargo carrying capacity or GVWR) of the truck. So if you say that the difference between the F250 and the F350 is about 350 lbs, that means that, for example, if the F250 could handle pin weights up to 1,800 lbs, the F350 could handle pin weight up to 2,150 lbs. The percentage of a given 5th wheels weight that ends up on the king pin varies based on trailer design and loading, but it is usually 15% - 25% (mine is 16% of the trailer's GVWR). So if you assume an average of 20%, then you can back into the difference in trailer size that each could pull based on the difference in the truck's payload

So in the example, if the F250 can support a payload (pin weight) of 1800 lbs, then that would be a trailer weighing approximately 1,800/0.20 = 9,000 lbs, while the F350, with a payload up to 2150, would support a trailer weighing approximately 2,150/0.20 = 10,750 lbs.

As for the two fifth wheels you showed, they both do look pretty light, and _may_ actually be 1/2-ton towable. However, payload is where most 1/2-tons have problems with respect to towing 5th wheels. At one time, Outback dealers were claiming that the 28FRLS that I have was "1/2-ton towable." I will tell you that is BS. The pin weight on it, as measured at the scales, is just under 1,900 lbs when loaded for camping. I don't know of any 1/2-ton that can support that.

Anyway ... with respect to your primary question:



Scooter said:


> *what are the over arching benefits of towing a small 5th wheel with a gasser F350 over my 250 V10?*.


If you already have a 3/4-ton truck, I'm unclear as to why you are looking at 1/2-ton towable fifth wheels??? Without crunching the numbers, it would seem that your F250 could tow these 5ers easily. You wouldn't need to worry about moving up to an F350 until you start looking at the bigger trailers.

Good luck, and happy camping!
Roger.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The 250/2500 series trucks are 3/4 ton rated and the 350/3500 series are 1 ton. The latter being configured in either srw or drw. Clearly, the 250/350 series Ford trucks can handle the weight of what is termed half ton towable fivers. 
There is not a fiver on the market that I would tow with a 150/1500 series truck except a Scamp. I have been through this with some friends who bought a new Ford f-150 in hopes of geting a Rockwood/Flagstaff fiver. By the time you add the hitch, pin weight, cargo, etc., the trucks payload is exceeded. 
I you hve an F-250, especially witht he v-10, towing any of the lighter weight fivers or any of the Outback fivers will not be an issue. 
The payload of your truck can easily handle the pin weight of the fivers you are looking at. Check out the link I've enclosed to view the payload/tow ratings of your truck. I think you will be ery happy with the numbers. Good luck. PCM


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

In your first post you state (what are the over arching benefits of towing a small 5th wheel with a gasser F350 over my 250 V10?.) When did ford make a 6.0l gas engine? Keep your f250 with the v10 6.8l. You will be better off than towing with the f350 with the 5.4l gasser. One of the job foremen that I sub out to has a 29 ft jayco 5th wheel on a f250 short box extended cab 4x4 with the 5.4l. It is a fuel pig and lacks power getting into the hills. He is now looking at a used f250 with the 6.8l v10 or a 7.3l diesel. James


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's ,

I also could not see validity in their claims on 1/2 ton towable..but thought maybe I'm just plain wrong.

I love the 250 v10 (only has 56k miles on it ) and was trying to figure out if moving up from 3/4 ton to a 350 was even necessary
to tow a 5th wheel this size *comfortably *? I find fords Tow rating quite confusing. They seem identical in Tow capacity between 
250/350 minus Payload which roger pointed out.

We love the 21RS and haven't made a decision one way or the other but the two small 5th wheels mentioned do look extremely nice for two 
People.

Thank you for the explanation on backing into the pinweight based on using the cited formula..The explanation helps a lot.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


Unless you want a one ton diesel. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


Unless you want a one ton diesel. James
[/quote]
Now that would just be excessive!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


Unless you want a one ton diesel. James
[/quote]
Now that would just be excessive!








[/quote]
I can name at least 12 Outbacker the went up to a one ton diesel in the last year. James


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Scooter, If you want an F350. Then go to Ford and purchase the overload springs and bolt them on your truck. Doesnt take that long and the package from Ford is only a couple hundred dollars.

Cant remember if i bought longer u-bolts. Little trial and error first time I did it, because I replaced the leafs also.

I had an 05 diesel F250. Put the overload spring on and it still didnt set down on them. the %er in my sig is about 9000lbs. Towed very easy with an F250.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


Unless you want a one ton diesel. James
[/quote]
Now that would just be excessive!








[/quote]
I can name at least 12 Outbacker the went up to a one ton diesel in the last year. James
[/quote]
Ok, so at least 12 outbacker's in the last year like excess... Now let's see.... who would that include......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


Unless you want a one ton diesel. James
[/quote]
Now that would just be excessive!








[/quote]
I can name at least 12 Outbacker the went up to a one ton diesel in the last year. James
[/quote]
Ok, so at least 12 outbacker's in the last year like excess... Now let's see.... who would that include......








[/quote]

...ya got me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The difference btwn a 250 & 350 is payload. They have the same powertrains. Stay below the gvwr and you should be fine. No need to upgrade.


Unless you want a one ton diesel. James
[/quote]
Now that would just be excessive!








[/quote]
I can name at least 12 Outbacker the went up to a one ton diesel in the last year. James
[/quote]
Ok, so at least 12 outbacker's in the last year like excess... Now let's see.... who would that include......








[/quote]

...ya got me.








[/quote]
Hmmm, maybe Doug remembers who it was.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ran into a couple while staying (recuperating) at the Abilene KoA coming home from the Texas Outbacker Spring Rally. They was a retirement couple who "full timed" for 4-6 months. They had an '01 F250 extended cab long bed with the 2V V10. They towed a nice full profile Presidential 5'er. They loved the performance of their V10 and truck. The 5'er weighed over 12k and they had upgraded from a 10k 5'er a few years ago. I am not sure what the pin was on it. The pin weight allowance (payload) is another reason we went with the V10 over the diesel in the 250's (several hundred higher). We did get the heavy service springs at all 4 corners as well.

-CC


----------

